# sun cat



## mcdonald1 (Jan 18, 2010)

i have this sun cat i had for awhile. he was about 3" when i bought him. he is now about 10" or little longer. I took a pic up to the local fish shop and he said thats the biggest he has ever seen. he eats everything i put in the tank. but if he get much bigger im gonna have to get a bigger tank he is in a 90 right now with 2 oscar. how big dose the sun cats get i cant find no info anywhere about them


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112655
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Catfish, Sun.htm

Try these links


----------



## mcdonald1 (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks.. i guess mine is about full grown


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, It seems to be full grown from how you described it. Catfish are awesome.


----------

